# How to choose or measure size for an English Girth?



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

Your best bet is to get a 46 or 48 and see which one fits her better. What breed? horse or pony sized?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I assume you have close contact or all purpose english saddle, right? For dressage you have to go into 20th in size.. :wink: My western girth used to be 32", however english girth (for both - CC and A/P) is 48". Of course it depends on length of billets too, but you may need more than 48".


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Put saddle on horse.

Using a cloth tape measure, measure from the second hole from the bottom of one billet strap, under the horse's belly, to the second hole on the other billet strap.

That will give you a good idea of the size English girth you need.


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Put saddle on horse.
> 
> Using a cloth tape measure, measure from the second hole from the bottom of one billet strap, under the horse's belly, to the second hole on the other billet strap.
> 
> That will give you a good idea of the size English girth you need.


I agree with Speed Racer it has always worked for me. If you are unsure of the size you can always get a couple sizes and then return the ones that dont work


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

THanks abunch guys!!!


----------

